# New hydraulic oil



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Hi, recently I have identified a hydraulic leak in my Massey Ferguson 30E and I have fixed it but do not know what hydraulic fluid to fill it with. Due to this being my first tractor I don't know much about hydraulic machinery is there a specific type of hydraulic fluid I should look for? 

Kind regards


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

I can take a picture of the oil I've been using - I think it's a universal Hyd oil that is compatible with almost all tractors, 
Mine comes from NAPA -


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Hi, thanks for the reply. May I ask what year your tractor is from? Just to compare to the year of my tractor. 

Kind regards


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Mine is a 2007 Kubota L2800 4 wheel drive,
Just finished working on a John Deere 5603 and it takes the same oil , I'll look at the bucket and get the specs/ label for you If you haven't figured it out by then


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. Ah ok my tractor is a 1978 Massey Ferguson 30E so it is very old. 

Kind regards


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

But to be honest they should both run off pretty much the same system's


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

SAE Hydraulic 20 Tractor fluid


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Ah ok I'll give it a try. Thanks for all your help! 

Kind regards


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Massey usually uses Permatran in their transmission/rear ends. Can also be used in the loader/ backhoe if equipped

Go at ..https://www.agcopubs.com/default.aspx?model=30e&brand=44096&keywords=tractor&language=&mediaType=&category=44290&searchForm=1 
There you can purchase operator, part, and service manuals. These are genuine from the manufacturer. You will know oil recommendations and operating and service information.
www.agcopartsbooks.com is the place where you can view the parts for agco equipment. Yes massey is included.
FYI Massey did not make one model for a TLB each unit has a separate model number and serial number but some manuals include the whole "assembled" unit


----------

